# Random misfire help



## apatton305 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a P0300 code on my 2002 nissan altima 3.5. I have been working on trouble shooting it for two weeks now and have made no progress. I have tried replacing both cam sensors, the crank sensor and a spark plug and a coil pack on cylinder #2. I replaced the parts on cylinder #2 because a couple of times over the last two weeks I have checked the OBDII and it gives the code that cylinder #2 is misfiring. I also sprayed starting fluid around the vacuum lines and the intake to look for leaks and found none. So if someone has an idea on what else could be the problem I would greatly appreciate the help.

Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0300 says there are multiple cylinder misfires. If you're only getting a misfire on #2 cylinder, then the code should be a P0302. You may be getting random misfires on other cylinders. Here are some items to check:

- Insufficient compression
- Incorrect fuel pressure
- Dirty fuel injector(s)
- Intake air leak


----------



## apatton305 (Jun 28, 2013)

What is the fuel pressure suppose to be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

At idling: 51 psi


----------

